# The new addition: GWP



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Picked up this little dude July 22 at almost 9 weeks old. Came out of Top Shelf Kennels in Horace, N.D. Took a good 36 hours to come out of his shell, but now he's well into "puppy mode." Points like a champ and we are working on his retrieving (finally got him to come to hand nearly every time...took LOTS of coaxing and praise.) May make a trip to the lakes area this weekend for his first water dip since at the breeders (Jeff had the whole litter out swimming before we picked him up). 
First dog for me, so it's quite the learning process. Hope to do the NAVHDA natural ability test next year...long road ahead!

Early retrieving training









Solid point!









All tuckered out.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice lookin' pup!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Really pretty pup. I can't wait to get back up there in a few weeks.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome to the world of the UGLYDOG. I have had GWP's for 20 years. Best all around dog there is. Good luck with the pup. They are very easy to train. Just take your time and bound with him. They are normaly a 1 person dog and will do anything for that person. Just take your time.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

gundogguru,
I never cared much for how dogs looked. If they can find birds before and after the shot, that's all that matters! 
My wife worked the past four days, so this weekend it was me and the pup, one-on-one. I can definitely tell a difference in him after that. Listens much better than before (it's only been 10 days since we picked him up, however). Took him for his first swim and he did awesome. Then brought him out to a cut ditch outside of town and laid a scent trail with a dummy. Found it in no time. He's also been pretty consistent with the birdwing/fishing pole-pointing game, but I've accidentally let him catch it one too many times and he's starting to break his pointing control. Might hold off for a few days before doing it again. I'd hate to start some bad habits!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

The uglydog comment comes from the UGLYDOG hunting company they have a website and a catalog the owner has GWP's. I have a SC state lic tag that says UGLYDOG. And have started Team UGLYDOG. Its all in fun I think there is no prettier dog than a wirehair good luck and have fun with your pup


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't know how I missed this one. Great looking pup. That kennel has a very good reputation too and you're lucky that there is a Versatile Dog chapter so close by for training tips. Good luck with the GWP, maybe run into you sometime in the field.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. Great looking pup. That kennel has a very good reputation too and you're lucky that there is a Versatile Dog chapter so close by for training tips. Good luck with the GWP, maybe run into you sometime in the field.


Yup, Top Shelf certainly seems to live up to the hype. Remy is progressing by leaps and bounds. Very tempted to push him with training, but I will hold back. Came in too late for the NAVHDA training, but will be all over it next year!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Just bought my first GWP this spring, and I'm hooked for life. Good luck with your new pup. I love mine to death and he has been an absolute joy to train. Can't wait for this fall getting another young dog into birds. Nothing like watching a young bird dog learn the game.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Nice pup, welcome to the world of birddogs


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

mburgess said:


> Just bought my first GWP this spring, and I'm hooked for life. Good luck with your new pup. I love mine to death and he has been an absolute *joy to train*. Can't wait for this fall getting another young dog into birds. Nothing like watching a young bird dog learn the game.


Train? oh oh.  On second thought you guys don't want to run into me in the field.


----------

